

Are you doing agile or are you doing waterfall with some agile practices? - wtfdeveloper
http://www.makinggoodsoftware.com/2009/04/27/are-you-doing-agile-or-are-you-doing-waterfall-with-some-agile-practices/

======
krolley
> Do it (right, right now). Forget about documentation, big analysis, big
> plans. Just do it, do it now, do it right.

I take umbrage at this mentality, and maybe I just don't yet understand, but
how in the world can I start something without doing some analysis and
planning? And that's even if the product manager is sitting next to me while I
code.

~~~
Deestan
> Do it (right, right now). Forget about documentation, big analysis, big
> plans. Just do it, do it now, do it right.

That's just plain _wrong_ ; it's a gross misinterpretation of the Agile
Manifesto. The Manifesto doesn't say "ditch documentation and planning", it
just says that Working Software and Responding to Change should be regarded as
more important.

Jim Highsmith tries to clear it up (+):

 _"The Agile movement is not anti-methodology, in fact, many of us want to
restore credibility to the word methodology. We want to restore a balance. We
embrace modeling, but not in order to file some diagram in a dusty corporate
repository. We embrace documentation, but not hundreds of pages of never-
maintained and rarely-used tomes. We plan, but recognize the limits of
planning in a turbulent environment."_

(+) <http://agilemanifesto.org/history.html>

------
321abc
Just another fad.

